# Gallery > Finished Maps >  First map - Ynysfaer Island

## Marco

Hello everyone,

I finished my first map using GIMP - It is a commission for a friend who needed it for a D&D adventure.

Since it is my first try, I'm very open to any comment or advice. 

Thank you!

Marco

----------


## arsheesh

Pretty decent for a first stab at mapping.  The rust color scheme is an interesting choice; very distinctive.  As far as constructive criticism, the mountains and trees appear to be blurry in places and this contrasts poorly with the crispness of other elements in the map.  I'd strive for a bit more consistency here.  There are also some issues with your rivers.  You might want to have look at this sticky to learn a few of the basics of how rivers flow.  But not to shabby.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

